# House Name...?



## PresbyDane (Jun 11, 2009)

Decades ago it was custom to name your house, and as most of you know me and my wife Line (Hadassah) have sign papers for our first house and will be moving in around september 1.

I would like to ask for suggestions for a name for our first family home, so please give your best suggestion.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 11, 2009)

How about Semper fi?


----------



## Curt (Jun 11, 2009)

Covenant House?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 11, 2009)

The Shack. Barring that, The Purpose-Driven House.

Just kidding.

How about Geneva?


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the idea Martin. Of course, many who used to name their houses did so because they had several and it helped them distinguish them. Consider what you want your home to be known for. We call ours _Charis Haven_.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 11, 2009)

Denis and Marge Haack, who run Ransom Fellowship, named their house "Toad Hall".

I think it's a great idea. The tough part is coming up with a great name !

What's unique about the house, or its location, or its occupants? That's one way to start.


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 11, 2009)

White Horse Inn


----------



## Theognome (Jun 11, 2009)

nåde

Theognome


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 12, 2009)

Udlændigheds Hus


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 12, 2009)

How about Bawb?


----------



## bookslover (Jun 12, 2009)

Fred.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 12, 2009)

Why don't you name it _JOSHUA 24:15!_ That way when people ask; you can tell them....

".....but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord." -Joshua 24:15


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 12, 2009)

Not theological, but in my circles we often refer to our home by the street that it is on. Example: "I am going over to Wendler to see the guys." OR "Hey, did you see the new landscaping at Union?" 

That gives a nice sound and does not have to have too much explanation.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 12, 2009)

Berea


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 12, 2009)

The Lion's Den, or the Sheepfold. Take your pick.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 12, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Fred.



Or Freda...you'll have to check.


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 12, 2009)

Ivan said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Fred.
> ...


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 12, 2009)

I can still use more sugestions


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, you can always use ours - The Nutbin.


----------



## Curt (Jun 12, 2009)

When I was a L'Abri the chalets all had names, like:
Chalet Bethany
Chalet les melezes
Chalet les sapins
Chalet la Bourdonette
Chalet Beau Site

I hope you aren't against French names in Denmark!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 12, 2009)

Gihon - valley of grace
Gilby - estate of the hostage 
Bethemek - house of deepness
bethesda - house of mercy
Chetwin - little house on the twisted road (if you have one )
Peyton - estate of the fighting man
Wahroonga - our home

just to name a few


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 12, 2009)

"Eben Ezer" - Stone of Help (I Samuel 7:12)


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 12, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> "Eben Ezer" - Stone of Help (I Samuel 7:12)



Especially fitting if you don't celebrate Christmas!


----------



## he beholds (Jun 12, 2009)

Chalet Shalom--you'll want it to be a place of wholeness and well being.


----------



## Berean (Jun 12, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I can still use more sugestions


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 12, 2009)

Norm, how about _THE HOUSE OF THE RISEN SON_?


----------



## Berean (Jun 12, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Norm, how about _THE HOUSE OF THE RISEN SON_?



Sounds like a good one. Now to translate it into Danish


----------



## Theognome (Jun 12, 2009)

Berean said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Norm, how about _THE HOUSE OF THE RISEN SON_?
> ...



Would 'Huset i steget søn' work?

Theognome


----------



## Berean (Jun 12, 2009)

> Would 'Huset i steget søn' work?



Beats me. Online machine translation? Should 'søn' be capitalized? Wake up, Martin!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 12, 2009)

Berean said:


> > Would 'Huset i steget søn' work?
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me. Online machine translation? Should 'søn' be capitalized? Wake up, Martin!



Beats me, too. My Danish is even worse than Martin's English.

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 12, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Beats me, too. *My Danish is even worse than Martin's English.*
> 
> Theognome



Don't be so down on yourself, Bill.


----------



## Berean (Jun 12, 2009)

Google comes up with *House of the steget Son*

House is the same as in English?

InterTran comes up with *Hus i den Rage op Søn*


----------



## Theognome (Jun 12, 2009)

Battle of the better babelfish, perhaps?

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 12, 2009)

Really? Google translate gave me Parlamentet om den steget Son.


----------



## Berean (Jun 12, 2009)

I give up unless I can give it a German name. Auf Deutsch, Herr Marsh.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 12, 2009)

Berean said:


> I give up unless I can give it a German name. Auf Deutsch, Herr Marsh.



And we KNOW how much the Danes love the Hun.

Theognome


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 13, 2009)

have you considered "white house?" 

-----Added 6/12/2009 at 11:49:03 EST-----

Guide to House names

-----Added 6/12/2009 at 11:54:13 EST-----

we live in a cul-de-sac called Shannon Meadow Cove, so we call our house Shannon Meadow when talking to others. But when talking to each other, my wife and I usually just call it "the house"  As in "are you at "the house", or I'm going to "the house".

-----Added 6/13/2009 at 12:01:04 EST-----

Links to house names


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 13, 2009)

We have a great Dane in our house.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 13, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> We have a great Dane in our house.



Your house has gone to the dogs?

Theognome


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 13, 2009)

> I would like to ask for suggestions for a name for our first family home, so please give your best suggestion.



How about the _The Wild Boar_

À la Luther...


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 13, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> > We have a great Dane in our house.
> ...



groan...

Her name is Samantha, thank you... And if you told her she was a dog she'd call you a liar. She thinks she's people.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 13, 2009)

The Wolery


----------



## Berean (Jun 13, 2009)

Martin's still not awake? What time is it in Skive?


----------



## Theognome (Jun 13, 2009)

Berean said:


> Martin's still not awake? What time is it in Skive?



Time to get a PuritanBoard alarm clock.

Theognome


----------

